#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks, 5 volumes

## mskhadke

Dear friends


here I found links for all five volumes of Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks

Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks, Vol. 1: Fundamentals of Rotating Equipment (World Pumps) 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks, Vol. 2: Pumps (Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks, Vol. 3: Compressors (Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks, Vol. 4: Auxiliary Systems (Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks) 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks, Vol. 5: Reliability Optimization through Component Condition Monitoring & Root Cause Analysis (Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good daySee More: Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks, 5 volumes

----------


## shankargee

thanq brother

----------


## nocion_2h

i couldn't download the vol. 1 and vol. 3 but thank you so much for the others 3

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

thanks  a lot brother.

----------


## Mehdir

files are not available anymore. could somebody share them again please

Thanks

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vjr0512

Links are dead. Please reupload

----------


## georgecis

New links:

Part 1 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Part 2 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sheik145

Thank you very much George..... Thanks for sharing to us......

----------


## 101043728

I am still not able to download. Error Message. Can you post the link again please. Bye the way thank you for uploading stuff. Keep doing a great work.

----------


## brahmhos

Links dead. pls reup

See More: Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks, 5 volumes

----------


## jslppetroleum

Please re-upload! thanks & advance.

----------


## sghuge

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## almmohd

anyone have these?

----------


## Han Ah kwang

William E Forsthoffer, "Forsthoffer's Best Practice Handbook for Rotating Machinery"
B..orth-H..mann | 2011 | ISBN: 0080966764 | 672 pages | PDF | 104 MB 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Users of Forsthoffer's multi-volume Rotating Equipment Handbooks now have an updated set, with expanded coverage, all in one convenient, reasonably-priced volume.

----------


## aprk_paul

Link was dead. Please reupload

----------


## gtpol57

Another link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ktsivak

hi.. could someone share this book please. thanks

----------


## marian_g

post #19 has a valid link

----------


## ktsivak

Yes. I have got it from post #19. Thank you for your help.

----------


## b40wapr

thank you..

----------


## cjp6124

hi * 
could someone share this book please. thanks

----------


## pongpat

Please share again. Thanks

See More: Forsthoffers Rotating Equipment Handbooks, 5 volumes

----------


## eftcat

pls reload documents

----------


## belisarius

Forsthoffer-s-Rotating-Equipment-Handbooks-Vol-1-5





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> -missing vol3!
> 
> ...

----------


## eftcat

links dont work

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Bro,
Get the material All Five Volumes from this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## eftcat

Thank you, Partha
eftcat

----------


## Viet Cuong

Can anyone reupload these books? The links above are dead. I cannot download from them. I really need this books. Thank you.

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Viet Cuong,
It is still available in the following link: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

